# apche2 with mod_perl error

## vliqi

I use apache-2.0.54-r11&mod_perl-1.99.11

this is the part of configure file(/etc/apache2/httpd.conf)

```
Alias /cgi-perl /var/www/localhost/cgi-perl

<Location /cgi-perl/>

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::Registry

       PerlOptions +ParseHeaders

        Options +ExecCGI

        Allow from all

</Location>
```

I edit /etc/conf.d/apache with

```
 APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PERL"
```

when I start Apache,error encountered

```
* Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

Syntax error on line 658 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:

Invalid command 'PerlResponseHandler', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```

I doubt that the apache can't load mod_perl,but I can't deal with it,anyone can help me!

thanks!

----------

## vliqi

I solved the probelm.

I modifier the /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/75_mod_perl.conf

Add this line in httpd.conf

```
Include /etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/*.conf

```

modify 75_mod_perl.conf to

```
<IfDefine PERL>

  <IfModule !mod_perl.c>

#    LoadModule perl_module    extramodules/mod_perl.so

   LoadModule perl_module   /usr/lib/apache2-extramodules/mod_perl.so

  </IfModule>

</IfDefine>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>

  #PerlTrace all

  PerlRequire "/etc/apache2/conf/modules.d/apache2-mod_perl-startup.pl"

</ifModule> 
```

----------

